# New Foster..



## Laura (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a call today for a turtle that was found in a guys backyard. I got there and he took me over to the kiddie pool... i looked in and found a med size male desert tortoise. thank goodness, he only had a bout an inch of water in there. so it was like a nice soaking. neighbors said they saw it in his yard yesterday, he just found it this morning. Since the local shelter here cant house, I am taking him home to hold for his stray period and see if we can find the owners. he appears in good shape, good weight. 
Is it bad to hope the owners don't come looking? ;-)
pics in a bit...


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 19, 2011)

Its not bad to hope, as long as you look for the owners


----------



## Laura (Jun 19, 2011)

Picture:

another pic


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 19, 2011)

They have such regal dignified faces...I too, hope you don't find the owners...


----------



## Laura (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a new bigger pen today.. he isnt eating a whole lot.. but did go straight to the one blooming yellow dandilion flower.. chomp! gone. 
He is a iceberg eater.. :-( so i made a iceberg, grass cutting salad, and he ate lots of grass that way! HA! 
Still no owner calls. So its looking better like he may stay. Now to do the permit thing...
At the back of his shell it looks like there may have been a hole.. that busted.. like someone tied him out..
so probably best he doesnt get claimed. besides that and his love for iceberg.. he looks good, smooth, heavy. 
dang its hot!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update, I was wondering about this guy!! Name yet?


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

Laura said:


> At the back of his shell it looks like there may have been a hole.. that busted.. like someone tied him out..



Oh my goodness, poor guy.  Any pictures of that, out of curiosity?


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 22, 2011)

October said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > At the back of his shell it looks like there may have been a hole.. that busted.. like someone tied him out..
> ...



that so mean! I hope you get to keep him! keep us updated!


----------



## ascott (Jun 22, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous!! And I'm not bias to these guys or anything  what is so funny is that we take so much care in what we feed our tortoises and this handsome guy loves iceburg LOL. when I was a kid my uncle had a desert tort named Tiny and all my uncle would feed him was iceburg and watermelon ....and Tiny was always running the back yard( in downtown Los Angeles ) that was nothing but dirt and old refrigerators.....crazy huh...and Tiny lived through us dumb kids painting his shell with house paint (I think a pinkish salmon color and white....it was us girls) and as I recall he was painted for tons of years...terrible terrible..I hope that it works out and you just keep him (especially since he may have been tethered ?? And they do have such a regal face indeed! Their eyes give such an alert and piercing stare...love em


----------



## Laura (Jun 23, 2011)

update.. I had to move his pen. Even tho the dogs didnt have access, they could SEE him and were obsessed! pacing, barking... ugh..
so he is now moved. its actually better.. and hopefully the dogs can relax.. 
He was grazing last i peeked.


----------

